# Thursday night on Bob Sykes!



## Gaven53 (May 9, 2016)

One of the crazier nights I’ve seen at Sykes. 5 inch Menhaden running all night long. I caught 2 out of 3 bulls and this nice flounder. My brother lost all 3 of his big runs. Flounder caught on live shrimp and reds caught on pin fish and menhaden. An awesome trip!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

good timed on sykes as well as 3 mile. love that night-time bridge fishing.
jack


----------



## Ronald00 (7 mo ago)

jack2 said:


> good timed on sykes as well as 3 mile. love that night-time bridge fishing.
> jack


Tell me about it. Awesome timing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

